# Cleaned up & filled up



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Heading out in the morning to pick up my new bad boy trailer in Oklahoma!!


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Have a safe trip there and back. Looking forward to seeing pic's


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

How long is that Bad Boy and how much on cost????


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

32' dual tandem 12k Rockwell axles, bull dog adjustable crank hitch, three ramps, led sealed wiring harness, flex tube, front side step $8950


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Just like this one but mine is black and has the adjustable crank neck.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I like the 12K axles. Is that 27+5=32 or 32 deck + dove tail?


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

27+5 yeah it would of been $1000 less with 10k axles

At 32' I can haul 300 square bales and have a foot of room left over


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Just leaving the house headed West. Looks like it's just me and my little black co pilot on this trip since dad wasn't feeling good this morning.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You got a fantastic price. No idea how someone can build that much trailer for that low a price!! The new equipment shopping you're doing is so much fun to follow!!! 
I thought $9,995 was cheap for my wimpy 30' 24k GVWR BigTex with wussified 10k Dexter axles!!!
I couldn't "pencil out" (love that little phrase- now I use it all the time and my wife give me a real "look" when I say "pencil out") 12k axles on mine. 22RB's and I'm still barely legal with 10k's. 
Hope you have reciprocity for your little black copilot in all the states you travel through. 
Here in PA, you set foot in MD, NJ or DE with a conceal carry "little black friend" and you're ass is in jail.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

JD3430 yes Arkansas and Oklahoma accept TN concealed carry permit. I agree it's a heck of a price for the trailer, that's why I don't care to drive 11 hours to get it. I had to wait a month while they built it is the only draw back, but I didn't have to have it ASAP so it worked out for me. Anyone looking for a new trailer I would recommend you give Badboy trailers a look at.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> You got a fantastic price. No idea how someone can build that much trailer for that low a price!! The new equipment shopping you're doing is so much fun to follow!!!
> I thought $9,995 was cheap for my wimpy 30' 24k GVWR BigTex with wussified 10k Dexter axles!!!
> I couldn't "pencil out" (love that little phrase- now I use it all the time and my wife give me a real "look" when I say "pencil out") 12k axles on mine. 22RB's and I'm still barely legal with 10k's.
> Hope you have reciprocity for your little black copilot in all the states you travel through.
> Here in PA, you set foot in MD, NJ or DE with a conceal carry "little black friend" and you're ass is in jail.


If it's concealed, how they gonna know?


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Nate, you home yet? Should we send ammo?


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey guys I made it home at 9am this morning. 1500miles in 24 1/2 hours just about killed me! 22 hours of driving and the rest of getting fuel and hook up to the trailer. I will post more pics tomorrow. If there are any close up areas anyone would like to see just let me know, and I'll get on it.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

1500 miles round trip? I had to do 4 miles round trip to pick mine up!  :lol:

Mine is next to the bottom in the stack! 

24', 7K axles, $4,500.00 in 2005


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey nate where in OK did you have to go? Aren't they manufactured in Ark ?


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

They are manufactured in Spirio OK, the man that owns bad boy trailers buys them wholesale from Elite trailers in Spiro Ok and just rebrands them under bad boy trailers. If you start talking to elite trailers first you buy from Elite, if you talk to bad boy first you buy from bad boy. Same price either way.


----------

